
Show HN: An Advent of Scaling Teams - cvs268
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1m2ygKadIzqs8Id2T2ZgxL2LYf4j_fcYH
======
cvs268
I recently concluded an Advent Calendar of Scaling Teams.

Each day i studied one retrospective of growth at an engineering organization.

Here are my notes from 15 videos/articles of real-life experiences of scaling
teams at startups and multi-national corporations.

